# Stage4 - co to?

## najkon

Hej,

Czy jest ktoś wstanie wytłumaczyć jakie mają przeznaczenie obrazy Stage4 :

- stage4-amd64-cloud-nomultilib

- stage4-amd64-cloud

- stage4-amd64-hardened+cloud-nomultilib

- stage4-amd64-hardened+cloud

- stage4-amd64-hardened+minimal-nomultilib

- stage4-amd64-hardened+minimal

- stage4-amd64-minimal-nomultilib

- stage4-amd64-minimal

szczerze powiem, że zatrzymałem się na stage3 - systemd -- i widząc nowe stage myślę sobie, że to może bardziej rozbudowane obrazy, ale w większości jakiś opisów przewija się "cloud" czy to obraz tylko pod chmurki?

a czym jest hardended?  :Smile: 

kurcze, kurcze..  :Smile: 

----------

## Jacekalex

Stage4 to gotowy system do zainstalowania np w chmurce Amazonu.

Hardened to projekt dostarczający rożnych technik wzmacniających bezpieczeństwo systemu.

Jego przyszłość się dziś mocno skomplikowała, z powodu wczorajszego zamknięcia projektu Grsecurity, na którym opierały się źródła  hardened-sources.

Nie wiem, za jakie grzechy bana na Google dostałeś, ale tu masz sznurki:

Stage4:

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Stage_tarball#Stage_4

Hardened:

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Hardened_Gentoo

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Project:Hardened

Na przyszłość, zanim zaczniesz pytać na forum, troszkę poszukaj na necie, żeby się nie okazało, ze pytasz o rzecz, która byłą wałkowana miliony razy.

To by było na tyle

 :Cool: 

----------

## najkon

 *Jacekalex wrote:*   

> Stage4 to gotowy system do zainstalowania np w chmurce Amazonu.
> 
> Hardened to projekt dostarczający rożnych technik wzmacniających bezpieczeństwo systemu.
> 
> Jego przyszłość się dziś mocno skomplikowała, z powodu wczorajszego zamknięcia projektu Grsecurity, na którym opierały się źródła  hardened-sources.
> ...

 

Oj Panie kochany, dziękuje za linki i wyjaśnienie.

Sam nie wiem dlaczego Google mnie tak brzydko zbanowało  :Razz:  ile kroć próbowałem wyszukać info o tym, kierowało mnie na strony Wiki Gentoo (https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Stage_tarball) itp z brakiem jakichkolwiek informacji zmian w pakietach, etc.

Muszę poszukać teraz dlaczego zamykają GrSEC-a, bo na nim opierały się wszystkie moje kernele, choć i tak kombinowałem od paru lat, z racji przejścia projektu w ofertę płatną.

----------

